# RStones Question



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey all, have a question with Rstone. Trying to figure out if I need to manually remove the stones where the red letters are or what do I need to do to create a boundary so that the stones fill in the CH section only without overlapping in the red section. 










Thanks in advance!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

You can stop The blue from overlapping the white by increasing the Gap from The Edge setting.

If you want to also fill the red and keep it from overlapping the white and blue then you need to use the CorelDraw Weld tool.

Send me the image and I will create a demo for you and post it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are just trying to expose the red under the rhinestones then the easiest thing to do would be just to delete them.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Follwoed your directiod all went well! Thanks so much!!!!


----------

